
Launch HN: Uplevel – Concierge for matching you to a top-tier coach - freezedance
I’m Jen, Founder of Uplevel (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uplevel.coach). Uplevel is a concierge that matches you to a top-tier personal coach.<p>Last year, I discovered coaching while struggling to get over a relationship. When I felt how quickly it had a positive impact it had on my personal life, I knew I could use a coach for my professional life as well. My coach accelerated my path to a raise and a promotion. (More details on my story here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@jenkliu&#x2F;hiring-a-coach-was-the-best-investment-ive-ever-made-e8f9ac4a7166)<p>Since then, I’ve suggested coaching to all my friends and family. Finding the right coach is tough, though—coaching is an unregulated industry, so there are no clear signals for coach quality. Furthermore, the relationship between coach and coachee is intensely personal, so it’s important to find a coach whom you trust and feel comfortable opening up to.<p>I’m launching Uplevel to make it a breeze to find the right coach. Just sign up, answer a few questions, and we’ll match you with a coach who fits your unique needs. We’ll make it easy to schedule a sample session so you can make sure it’s a good fit before making the investment. If it’s not a good fit, we’ll send you another match until you’re ready to move forward.<p>Unlike other platforms, we vet all our coaches beforehand to make sure they’re of the highest quality. We also take into account factors like background, goals, and preferences so that we find the best coach for you, independent of others&#x27; experiences.<p>I’ve just kicked off a pilot with a pool of coaches in my network, and I’ve opened up a waitlist for anyone who wants to get matched. If you or anyone you know is interested in getting a coach, I’d love to speak with you! You can also sign up at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uplevel.coach. If you know any badass coaches, I’d love an intro as well (jen@uplevel.coach).<p>I’d love to hear your feedback, ideas, and experiences with coaching. And I’m happy to answer any questions!
======
freezedance
Links:

\- [https://uplevel.coach](https://uplevel.coach) \- Blog post on how coaching
impacted me: [https://medium.com/@jenkliu/hiring-a-coach-was-the-best-
inve...](https://medium.com/@jenkliu/hiring-a-coach-was-the-best-investment-
ive-ever-made-e8f9ac4a7166)

